# maxijet 600 for a inline co2 reactor?



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i was wondering if a mj could run a inline reactor hanging off the back of my tank?


also how many bps do you guys run im running about 3bps on my 40 24/7 and still not getting that much above dark green if i use a needle wheel and mist it i can get the drop checker too turn yello in about 2 hours of it running at 3 bps from blue in the drop checker


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I am not sure about the maxijet powerhead running the HOB reactor as my open end reactor is in the tank running off of a penquin powerhead. I guess just try and see.

In my case the Co2 is timed with the lights. My Co2 bubble count is about 3 b/sec on my 90gal. The Drop Checker is showing light pale green that I judge to be around 6.8. and from the website chart below around 20 mg/l which is adequate.
A yellow indicator shown on the chart website below is the danger zone for fish or other oxygen breathers.
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/carbondioxidechart.html


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

like a half inch tube from the output to a pvc pipe reactor thing and then a 1/2 tube back to the tank how much head do you think that would be i read that the mj has 53" max head hight


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

so you say 3bps on a 90 so should i not beable to get light green off of 1-2 bps on a 40 gallon?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

coryp said:


> like a half inch tube from the output to a pvc pipe reactor thing and then a 1/2 tube back to the tank how much head do you think that would be i read that the mj has 53" max head hight


Yes I would give the powerhead a try. I use a sponge filter on the intake of the powerhead. When the filter is kept clean then there is low resistance against the water flow. If you add anything inside the reactor like bio balls then it will add more resistance.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

coryp said:


> so you say 3bps on a 90 so should i not beable to get light green off of 1-2 bps on a 40 gallon?


It all depends on how much of the co2 bubbles are diffused into the water, the size of the aquarium surface, and how much turbulence is on that surface. All in all that does sound reasonable. 
Co2 usage depends on how much nutrients and light is available. I would imagine if you have high light and using the Estimative Index method of fertilising then you would need the co2 at a high level. If you have lights at
~2 w/gal and using PPS-Pro method then a lower co2 level could be used.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

CoryP, yes, you will be able to use a MJ to power an inline co2 reactor. My suspicion is that you probably have too muc surface agitation if you're not able to get your pH down in a 40g with a 3bps. Also, I'm assuming we're taliing a pressurized system here right?
Also, Like calmer mentioned run the CO2 off a solenoid if you can. Not only will it prevent suffocation, and pH swings from night and day, it will also make sure that you don't run through CO2 tanks really fast.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> CoryP, yes, you will be able to use a MJ to power an inline co2 reactor. My suspicion is that you probably have too muc surface agitation if you're not able to get your pH down in a 40g with a 3bps. Also, I'm assuming we're taliing a pressurized system here right?
> Also, Like calmer mentioned run the CO2 off a solenoid if you can. Not only will it prevent suffocation, and pH swings from night and day, it will also make sure that you don't run through CO2 tanks really fast.


i dont have a solenoid on my regulator however i am trying too get it ballenced so it bulds up at night and then is around light green lights on then used up untill lights off for afternoon black out and thenbuilds up agin and then used up .. if you get what i bean i think its because i have 2 hob filters going a ac 50 and a marineland bio wheel thing going too i think i might just buy a canister when i can afford it in a month or two and then i should have be able to do the co2 thing better... i just thru my needle wheel back in so ill just leave it for now


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

coryp said:


> 2 hob filters going a ac 50 and a marineland bio wheel thing going too


Wow that would out gas a lot of co2. Especially the bio wheel. If you turn off a filter make sure you watch your fish for co2 stress just in case the drop checker fails to show an accurate reading. Drop checkers take time to signal a co2 change.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Wow that would out gas a lot of co2. Especially the bio wheel. If you turn off a filter make sure you watch your fish for co2 stress just in case the drop checker fails to show an accurate reading. Drop checkers take time to signal a co2 change.


so i should turn off my filters?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would take out the bio wheel as it is good for housing nitrifying bacteria but not for keeping co2 from dissipating from the tank water. Do it at a time that you are free to watch the drop checker and the fish for stress.
You may be interested in this post going on at Tom Bar's forum:
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/5085-how-much-surface-ripple.html


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Calmer said:


> I would take out the bio wheel as it is good for housing nitrifying bacteria but not for keeping co2 from dissipating from the tank water. Do it sometime that you are free to watch the drop checker and the fish for stress.


just did it 2 seconds ago and turnd my bps down to 1-2 ... its a high light tank and i have trouble keeping my ferts at the higher levels so maby taking out that filter will help me a bit there


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

should my bps in my bubble counter be the same as whats coming out at the bottom of my tank ... because im getting about 1-2 at the counter but about 1 every 15 seconds at the pump ... just a pressure thing?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It sounds like you may be loosing pressure somewhere. Are you using co2 airline or just the regular airline? Pressure in should almost equal pressure out unless the diameter of the airline changes, long airlines or leaks.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

the real black silicone line its a red sea kit the counter is a cheap plastic thing with nipples but im running about 24in of line or more after it to the pump under water ...


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

what a pc. of crap bubble counter and the needle valve is leaking i should complain to red sea co.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that but at least you have found the problem.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

yea the checker has been green all day and im getting about 1 bps now out the pump but maby 2 per in the chcker i can see it leaking a buble every 7 seconds or so i think im going to make a whole filter/reactor outa pvc using a ac110 powerhead because it has better reviews then the maxijet and i dont have to order 1 i can just go buy it . Should i have it pushing water through the canister reactor or pulling through? im thinking pulling due to the neg pressure and it wont leak as easly


----------

